# G700 oder Kone+?



## holyobama (4. September 2011)

Ich glaube der Titel erklärt schon alles 
Ich suche eine neue Maus, da meine G500 schon einigermaßen angeschlagen ist.
Ich wollte nur von euch wissen, welche Maus ihr besser findet, oder ob ihr eine noch bessere kennt. Kabellos oder Kabelgebunden ist mir egal. Preis ist auch nicht wichtig. Für MMORPGs brauche ich sie nicht.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## biohaufen (4. September 2011)

Ich persönlich finde die G700 schöner und praktischer, habe eine G9 und dort ist der Laser sehr gut und präzise


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. September 2011)

Ich würde die Roccat Kone [+], weil ich persönlich sehr gute Erfahrung mit Roccat gemacht habe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. September 2011)

Also die G700 gillt als die beste Funk Gamer Maus hab sie selber auch. Mit ihr machst du auf keinen Fall was falsch. Das gleicht gillt eigentlich auch für die Kone.........tipp von mir scheiß ne Münze!


----------



## biohaufen (5. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, würde die G700 nehmen hatte mit Roccat schlechte Erfahrung , sehr schlechte


----------



## BLu_VLoID (5. September 2011)

Ich denke mit der G700 machst du nichts falsch.
Mit der Kone+ dagegen hatte mein Kumpel schon schlechte Erfahrungen:
Nach ein paar Wochen begann sich die gummierte Oberflaeche abzuloesen...
Ich persoenlich fahre mit einer CM Storm Spawn.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. September 2011)

Die G700 ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Qualitativ ist Logitech einfach besser als Roccat. Ansonsten wäre die neue SteelSeries Sensei vielleicht noch was. Aber die kommt erst noch raus.


----------



## Schmücker (6. September 2011)

Meine kone war nach zwei wochen defekt. Mausrad... hab dann die + bekommen. Zwei monate später wieder mausrad. Und ihr glaub ja nicht was jetzt kaputt ist... und das obwohl das mausrad kaum nutze. Waffenwechseln über tastartur.


----------



## dj*viper (6. September 2011)

hab zwar auch die kone+ aber würde jetzt auch eher die g700 holen.
bei mir hat sich auch die gummierte oberfläche auf dem logo abgelöst


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. September 2011)

Logitech G700 : Zeitlos elegant, zuverlässig, bewährt.
Roccat Kone+ : Auffällige Discokugel zum anfassen mit zweifelhafter Zuverlässigkeit. Muss noch reifen.


----------



## BLu_VLoID (6. September 2011)

Noch eine Geschichte:
Zwei meiner Kumpels haben ein Headset von Roccat, nach ein paar Wochen war bei beiden (!) die Halterung der
Hoermuschel abgebrochen!
Getapet ist das Ganze dann doch eher suboptimal.


----------



## otjes (6. September 2011)

also ich würde immer logitech empfehlen, ich hatte die mx500 und hab jetzt die g5 beiden haben wunderbar funktioniert und es gab nie probleme damit


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. September 2011)

Ja die Schweizer bauen nicht nur gute Uhren sondern auch geniale Mäuse!


----------



## gh0st76 (6. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Logitech G700 : Zeitlos elegant, zuverlässig, bewährt.
> Roccat Kone+ : Auffällige Discokugel zum anfassen mit zweifelhafter Zuverlässigkeit. Muss noch reifen.


 
Wie ein guter Wein oder Whiskey. Oder halt wie ein Käse der irgendwann mal vergammelt ist.  Wobei man bei Roccat eher vom Käse ausgehen kann. Ist eigentlich schade da der Sensor halt doch ziemlich gut ist. Aber bringt halt nichts wenn der Rest nicht mit der Qualität des Sensors mithalten kann.


----------



## Kaki008 (10. September 2011)

Jap auf jeden fall eine G700 kann die aber mit einem Roccat Mauspad empfehlen läuft sehr sehr gut!.

Über den Holztisch finde ich läuft sie nicht sehr gut.

Greetz
Kaki


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. September 2011)

Kaki008 schrieb:


> Über den Holztisch finde ich läuft sie nicht sehr gut.


 Jap, über diese (Holz-)Brücke würde ich -als Nager- auch nicht gehen wollen. Bitte einmal den 'roten Teppich' für das prominente Eingabegerät


----------



## debalz (12. September 2011)

> ........tipp von mir scheiß ne Münze!


----------



## cabmac (12. September 2011)

ich kann die G700 auch nur waermstens empfehlen, ich kenne die Roccat zwar nicht, aber die G700 ist wirklich ein super Geraet. ich hab die seit 4 Monaten und geb sie nicht mehr her


----------



## moparcrazy (12. September 2011)

Habe die G700 zwar erst zwei Wochen bin aber bisher sehr zufrieden mit  ihr. Beste Funkmaus die ich je ausprobiert habe. Hatte mal die  Sidewinder X8 und war nicht zufrieden, der Mauszeiger sprang irgendwie.  Ganz anders die G700 alles Butterweich! Zur Kone+ kann ich nichts sagen  aber ich hatte den Vorgänger die Kone, bei der knallten mir immer die  gewichte unten raus.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. September 2011)

@ *TE*: Stehst Du auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Wenn Du diese Frage reinen Gewissens mit "ja" beantworten kannst, brauchst _keine_ Antwort posten , dann kaufe Dir 'nen Nager von Razer


----------



## badnaffy (13. September 2011)

ich hatte auch lange die g700.. war eigentlich zufrieden habe sie aber jetzt verkauft.. sie war mir etwas zu schwer.. man gewöhnt sich zwar dran mit der zeit aber wenn man dann nach einiger zeit mal wieder ne "anständige" maus in der hand hat die nur halb so viel wiegt, merkt man schnell wie schwer die g700 doch in warheit ist. 
aber technisch top verarbeitet.. wem das gewicht nichts aus macht kann ich die maus wärmstens empfehlen.. 
bin wieder zu razer gewechselt, die mäuse liegen mir mehr auch wenn die qualli nicht so hoch ist wie bei logitech.
in haptik und tracking hat (für mich) razer ganz klar die nase vorn.

noch n tip von mir falls du dich für die kone+ entscheiden solltest.
achte beim kauf bitte darauf das die artikelnummer hinten mit 1 endet und nicht mit 0 (so muss sie lauten ROC-11-801)
die findest du unten auf dem karton links in der ecke. es gibt seit ca 3 wochen eine neue revision da wurde das mausrad nochmal überarbeitet.. aber die ganzen elektomärke haben bei uns zumindest immernoch die alten revisionen mit null hinten.
auf der roccat webseite bekommst du zb schon die neue


----------

